# Mapping Resources > Tutorials/How-To >  1" Grid for Battlemaps - with GIMP

## rxmouton

I created a tutorial on making a 1" grid overlay for battlemaps using GIMP.

Its a 4-page pdf.  I hope its useful.

----------


## Dmoffett

I hope your tutorial helps, been trying to figure this out for hours.

----------


## Dmoffett

Yes The instructions work. I set up a template for 100 pixels and another for 50 pixels (you have to fudge the number a bit differently at 50, Such as the number in the instructions that say offset: 99 needs to be 49. that sort of thing. Thanks for the instructions.

----------


## jamxrunner

Yes this was very helpful. I m on a new version of GIMP and still uses the same filters and such. Although "spacing" is not clearly labeled in the newer version. Using GIMP 2.10.

----------


## Redrobes

This is very useful to many people and I like the finished look of the grid.

----------


## DimLeek

Thanks for the tutorial, I was looking for just something like this!

I have a question though. I've tried this out in Gimp 2.10 and the grid highlight layer seems to cover the slate background with its white color and creates a grayish, flat background. I'm quite new to GIMP and can't figure out how to get the slate background to show through like in the tutorial images.

Anyone have any suggestions of what I might be doing wrong?

----------


## bkh1914

It sounds like that layer is solid white, which at 40% opacity will make the slate appear a medium gray.
Check the thumbnail for that layer in the layer list.
If it is a white square, make it the active layer and delete it's contents (Delete key).
It should change to the grey checkerboard of a fully transparent layer.
Then redo the highlight grid.

Other things to check:
Does that layer have an alpha channel. (It needs one.)
Is the grid width still 1.

----------

